# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Frog ill?!:(

## Fbt123

I know this isnt the correct section for this subject but no one in the FBT section has replied and im getting worried now  :Frown: . One of my fbts hasnt eaten in about 5 days, she has gotten quite bloated, but this could be due to eggs maybe? Anyways, she may have swallowed gravel from my previous viv (didnt know gravel was bad back then :P). Can you guys tell me if shes bloated please. Here she is:

Thanks for helping  :Smile:

----------


## Fbt123

Nooo it got moved  :Frown:

----------


## Lynn

Stand by , Tom  :Smile:

----------


## Fbt123

Haha yh Lynn, just a bit worried about her, shes usually a lot more jumpy and eaty lol

----------


## Ryan

If your FBT hasn't eaten in a few days and is bloated, impaction is most likely. Soak in warm water or a honey bath daily. poop should come out in a few minutes to a few hours after soaking. if it isn't an impaction, your frog may have eggs. FBTs will sometimes not eat after developing eggs within their bodies, if you have a male that is barking. let them mate and if eggs are produced later. put the toads into another setup and let them develop in the tank they were made in. Hang in there and keep us posted!

----------



----------


## Fbt123

Thanks Ryan :Smile: ! Ill try the warm water soak, i dont have any honey at the moment. The male barks all the time and whenever he tries to mate with her she pulls away from him. I heard that if theyve grown up together, the female wont mate with the male for some reason. Ill tell u guys how its going after the first wam water treatment.

----------


## Fbt123

Well after leaving her in water water for a few minutes she did a, ahem, poo  :Smile: . Does this mean she isnt impacted then?

----------


## Carlos

Sorry your frog is not doing well Tom  :Frown:  .  Only way to tell for sure if it's impacted with gravel, bloated, or with eggs is to have an x-ray done by a herp veterinary.  You could try to gently feel the frog sides and try to tell if squishy (air), solid (impaction or eggs), ar maybe jelly like with waves as response (fluid = edema).

Please do make sure either the substrate is bare, fine sand, or peebles too big to swallow. 

 Try and get some honey for a bath.  Place 80F dechlorinated tap to frog's chin level in a small critter keeper or a plastic bowl with holed up top and add a couple drops of honey.  Place frog in and cover with towel for 20 min.  Then replace bath with 80F dechlorinated tap rinse for another 20 minutes and return frog to enclosure.    

If you have Epsom salts at home; then prepare a solution using ratio of 1 teaspoon of Epsom salts in 1 gallon of dechlorinated tap.  Give bath using same procedure as if it was honey bath.  If bloating is due to edema/fluid retention; that should help.   Repeat treatments daily until frog poops or bloating goes down and let us know of any changes. Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------



----------


## Ryan

If she doesn't appear to be bloated or lethargic after the initial poop and you see the pebble. then yes  :Smile:  If you think she has eggs, then lower the temperature in the tank  and change the light cycles. before you do this, make sure that the toads are healthy enough to breed. Keep us posted!

----------


## Fbt123

Ok, thanks guys  :Smile: . Im not sure how i would lower the temp in the cage, its about 20 degrees celsius in there most of the time. Also, how would solid and air feel? That may sound like a dumb question but i cant tell between the two lol

----------


## Fbt123

Ok, i just squished her (gently of course) a few times. She is quite chubby as i didnt know until recently that wax worms were pretty much fat and i fed them a lot of those lol. Anyways, where her 'stomach' area is, its quite hard (nit lock rock). It is squishy but not like air. Can someone clarify what the air and solid would feel like please  :Smile:

----------


## Ryan

Eventually as the light cycle changes, the temperature should go down slowly so it wont shock the toads.if this doesn't work, try placing an ice pack next to the tank. After about a week of this, make sure to bring the light cycles back to normal. Air in the toad would feel more squishy and the solids are more noticeable as if you can feel little lumps within. keep trying the honey bath and the Epsom salts treatment as Carlos suggested.

----------


## Fbt123

Ok then, its definitely more air like  :Frown: .

----------


## Fbt123

Whats wrong with her if it feels like air then?

----------


## Fbt123

Just found some honey! Can i use water from their viv as ive ran out of bottled water? Also i dont have a thermometer so can _I_ tell if its the right temperature? Also in england we dont really have squirty honey, its mainly in jars, so how much would i need (eg 1 table spoon)

----------


## Ryan

Excellent  :Smile:  water from the viv can be used as long as its clean. Its pretty much impossible to tell the temps inside a tank without the thermometer. usually one drop of honey is enough in a small  bowl of water, use a very small amount for now.

If she feels like air, she may still be impacted. Most frogs with impaction will have bloating.
 Try feeding her *small* crickets, a smaller food item would be easier to digest.

----------



----------


## Fbt123

I just put her in the water and honey solution. Now i've just got to wait...

----------


## Fbt123

Sorry for not replying to the thread for a few days, unfortunately nothing changed  :Frown: . Until today  :Big Grin: ! I decided to throw in a few woodlice into the warm water container today. I left her for 20 mins snd when i came back shed eaten 1 woodlouse! I know thats not many but at least shes eating _something._ 
here they are sitting together  :Smile:

----------


## Fbt123

Forgot the picture :P

----------


## Ryan

I got a little worried when you weren't posting lol. keep feeding small food items  :Smile:  as long 
as she is eating, she should be able to poop out any blockage that is there. Is she being lethargic
 or has the skin colour darkened at all?

----------


## Fbt123

I also kinda forget to post for a few days lol :Embarrassment: . Tbh, she is sometimes really dark green abd sometimes shes really bright green. She seems to get bright green at mid day abd after i give her the honey bath. She is quite lethargic as shes always been quite lazy, however i do occasionally see her swim around and sometimes hop around on the land to her favourite hiding spot (underneath the brom in the picture). I really hope she gets better as shes such a cool frog  :Smile: . Also should i do this isolated feeding thing at the same time as the honey soak? I put a towel over the box shes in to came her down and she jumps about in the box i put her in. Basically she has her active moments thenher lazy moments lol. Thanks for helping me so far  :Smile:

----------


## Ryan

No problem!, just keep a close eye on her if she's sitting in one spot hours on end, because it could possibly be a bacterial infection. But i very much doubt it.

----------


## Fbt123

What type of bacterial infection could it be? She does sit in a place for like 1-2 hours then shell swim about etc. the others do this as well and theyre fine as they eat a lot (especially my new one whos quite young)

----------


## Fbt123

Also do you mind if i can see a pic of your fbt viv please :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ?

----------


## Ryan

Not sure spc. wise for bacterial infection but if you look on this page Frog Forum - Basic Frog First Aid you should see the 
symptoms and treatment. My FBT vivarium is fairly new, i have 5 fbts in there (3 juveniles i will be selling to a teacher friend) and my 1.1 pair, Speedy
 & spunky. The plant is golden pothos and i have sphagnum moss covering the gravel.

----------


## Fbt123

Thats a cool viv! Im pretty sure it isnt bacterial infection as she used to eat loads, but she would literally launch herself into the cricket where i think she mustve got some gravel in her mouth. Ive seen her sometimes sput out gravel as well as the cricket to get the gravel out. So im pretty sure she is suffering from impaction. At least if shes eating thats a good sign  :Frown: / :Smile:

----------


## Fbt123

Ive noticed she seems to sit in this corner for hours on end. She only goes on the land that is near to that (undef the brom). Im thinking this may possibly be territorial? You can just see one of her eyes poking out from the side of the bamboo thing. Is this normal?

----------


## Ryan

This is normal, FBTs are a more aquatic frog, the only time my toads ever go on land is when the lights go out. Female FBTs aren't known to be territorial, They do however like to wedge themselves in between two objects sometimes! It shouldn't be a problem unless she hasn't moved from that area in days. I had one of my other frogs pass away from what i suspect was a bacterial infection and he stayed in one spot for days on end. Be sure she is still eating and such.

----------


## Fbt123

She loves to stick herself in between tiny gaps, but her favourite plwce is definitely in the corner of the viv. Anyways i have good news! She went hunting today and got two woodlice in a petri dish i put in there! She does sometimes randomly miss them by like a mile which is weird, but hey, shes eating again! Shes never stayed in the same spot for over 2 hours

----------


## Fbt123

Just thought id show you het in her favourite land spot! Shes turned dark green but apparently thats due to the lighting and its dark in that bit

----------


## Ryan

Glad to hear it  :Smile:  Is she still bloated? If not, I wouldn't 
worry about her unless her activity changes again  :Smile:

----------


## Fbt123

She does look a little less bloated but ill still do the honey soak a few more times. Thanks for all the help Ryan  :Smile:

----------


## Fbt123

Ok something weird happened today. All of the frogs are sitting on the land area now, the male has also stopped calling (apart from a little squeak earlier lol). Is this bad or does it mean its the end of the breeding season now? They did go in the water a bit but they stayed on the land fir most of the day

----------


## Carlos

> Just found some honey! Can i use water from their viv as ive ran out of bottled water? Also i dont have a thermometer so can _I_ tell if its the right temperature? Also in england we dont really have squirty honey, its mainly in jars, so how much would i need (eg 1 table spoon)


Bottled water can be quite unsafe for frogs:  http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...hing-else.html.  You should have at least an aquarium glass floating thermometer in the enclosure and for matching water temps during water changes.  Those are only the equivalent of a couple $$ in the larger pet stores.

----------


## Fbt123

Will the bottled water be ok if i put dechlorinater in it? Just looked at the label on it and ut has chlorine in :EEK!: .

----------


## Fbt123

Ihave an exo terra thermometer in there, but ill get a decent one soon. Can i get one off amazin/ebay that is cheap but decent?

----------


## Carlos

> Will the bottled water be ok if i put dechlorinater in it? Just looked at the label on it and ut has chlorine in.





> Ihave an exo terra thermometer in there, but ill get a decent one soon. Can i get one off amazin/ebay that is cheap but decent?


Was fearing that  :Frown:  .  Try and get some Seachem Prime or ExoTerra Aquatize and use it with tap water, do not overdose.

Just search for "Floating Glass Thermometer;" should be able to find online  :Smile:  .

----------


## Fbt123

What happens if they are exposed to chlorine? They havent gotten injured from it (as far as im aware) lol. Can i use reptisafe as thats the only one they sell at my local pet shop

----------


## Fbt123

Are the FBTs gonna die from this chlorine?! It says 11mg/l of chlorine in the bottle. Thats loads! Then again they havent shown any signs of being ill and its been a month of using bottled water  :Frown:

----------


## Ryan

Dont panic! if you buy aquarium fish dechlorinator, your tap water should be safe for your 
toads. Avoid the bottled water for now, Carlos has shown a great article that will help you
 out as well.

----------


## Fbt123

Ah, ok thats good :Smile: . Cheers for all the help guys  :Smile: . One quick question, could the chlorine possibly explain the swelling of the female maybe?

----------


## Fbt123

Havent posted on this thread in ages, sorry! Just wanted to post a pic of her to see if u can guys can tell me if shes still bloated

----------

